# Porch column repair



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

It would be a few days before I could get back to work on it again, and I still had some primer in the paint tray, so I coated the block I made. I don't really know why. It was all going to get sanded down again. I guess I am just too used to doing body work on cars outside. :laughing:



Next, I glued and clamped the block I made to where I cut off the rotten part. I also drilled out pockets and sank screws down in them to pull the two ends together. (6 screws total, 2 on opposite sides, and 1 on opposite sides.) I used more body filler to fill in those pockets to hide the screws.



These pictures are mid-way into sanding it all flush.





All sanded, primed, and painted the very bottom. Then added the base that I found for it.


Then I put it in place and painted the rest of the pole. I ran a small bead of caulking around the top where it meets the soffit to smooth out the transition before painting.



Showing the bottom base:


Next, ill cut off some of the other pole and add a base to the bottom of it before it rots out also.

For under $4.00 and a few hours time, i'm not complaining. :thumbup: It definitely looks better than before, and depending on where you stand, a palm bush blocks it anyways.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I like how you did it. It won't be rotting in the future. Thanks for posting about your posts! dorf dude...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Get back to use in a year and let us know how that worked out.
I'm concered that when the wet pressure treated drys out, and painting wet pressure treated wood which will seal in the moisture.

Looks nice now though.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Get back to use in a year and let us know how that worked out.
> I'm concered that when the wet pressure treated drys out, and painting wet pressure treated wood which will seal in the moisture.
> 
> Looks nice now though.


Sorry Joe but he didn't mention Pressure Treated wood. Just a normal 2x6 from what I read. With that foot keeping it off the ground it should be fine. Let us know in a year or so. I'll still be here. dorf dude...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May be right, hope it works out, lot of work and it looks nice.


----------



## Natineah (Jun 8, 2012)

It sure looks even better and we appreciate the step by step with matching photo do it yourself project of yours.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Get back to use in a year and let us know how that worked out.
> I'm concered that when the wet pressure treated drys out, and painting wet pressure treated wood which will seal in the moisture.
> 
> Looks nice now though.



The scrap piece left over and the stamping.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice job RS! :clap:


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Exactly what I needed, thank you! Did you buy the bottom base at a box store or did you find it in a supply store? I hope to find something like it here - much better than the type that screws into the porch concrete.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Now throw those old posts in the firepit


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

kimberland30 said:


> Exactly what I needed, thank you! Did you buy the bottom base at a box store or did you find it in a supply store? I hope to find something like it here - much better than the type that screws into the porch concrete.


It's a cast aluminum base. I found it at Home Depot when I was trying to find a match to my column. After I couldn't find a match and decided to repair mine, I went back and got it. 

I found it on a shelf under where they keep their columns.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work there! And good thinking on using the post standoff, you saved the next generation from having to redo your work! :thumbsup:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

<*(((>< said:


> Nice work there! And good thinking on using the post standoff, you saved the next generation from having to redo your work! :thumbsup:


I have to give credit for that one to joecaption. I didn't even know there were bases that you could put the columns on until he told me in another thread.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

Real nice!



> Originally Posted by *joecaption*
> Get back to use in a year and let us know how that worked out.
> I'm concered that when the wet pressure treated drys out, and painting wet pressure treated wood which will seal in the moisture.


It's a misconception that painting, staining or lacquering wood seals anything 100%, it doesn't, finishes only slow down the moisture exchange process, they don't act like the wood was encased in hermetically sealed glass.
Latex paint breathes, it also contains water which soaks into the wood a little anyway, and dries out.
If the OP used really WET treated lumber as opposed to treated lumber that has sat around for months in a shed at the lumber yard, the paint may peel off faster than it otherwise would, but I doubt he used really WET lumber and then painted right over it.
I have done similar work and I always used treated lumber and painted it, but then I used lumber that was at least mostly dry not waterlogged fresh from the stack.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

RWolff said:


> Real nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See post #8. It's not pressure treated wood.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> See post #8. It's not pressure treated wood.


Ok I see now, the pics have a little greenish tint to the wood, looked treated to me and then this was said so I thought you had used treated:



> Originally Posted by *joecaption*
> I'm concered that when the wet pressure treated drys out, and painting wet pressure treated wood which will seal in the moisture.


I really prefer the treated stuff for anything outdoors, but that's my view on that.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> It's a cast aluminum base. I found it at Home Depot when I was trying to find a match to my column. After I couldn't find a match and decided to repair mine, I went back and got it.
> 
> I found it on a shelf under where they keep their columns.


Perfect, thank you! We're replacing all the columns and railings on our front porch so they will come in handy. I'm OCD so I will probably put a cap on the base of the post so the metal base doesn't show. Nobody will notice but if I know it's there, it will bother me to no end.


----------

